# FREE LOTR DVD/VHS when you test drive a KIA



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Seriously, those of you who are waiting for the extended version might as well do this and get a FREE DVD or VHS of the LOTR:FOTR. US residents only. Great deal if you don't have it or didn't plan on picking it up in the first place.....

Details:

1) Test drive any new Kia at your local dealership (US ONLY) between 08/06/02 and 09/30/02 and recieve your free DVD/VHS certificate (While suppiles last)

2) Call the toll free number that can be found on the back of the certificate.

3) Enter the indentification code that can be found on the back of the certificate.

4) Proivde your name, complete U.S. postal street address and zip code (no P.O. Boxes please).

5) VHS tapes/ DVD's will be avilable for shipment beginning 08/06/02. Allow 4-6 weeks devilery. Certificate must be redeemed by 10/15/02.

More details here:
http://www.kia.com/

Old press release talking about Kia and LOTR partnership:
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020604/latu078_1.html


----------

